
Huawei officially banned from using SD cards in future laptops and smartphones - saravana85
https://gimtae.com/huawei-officially-banned-from-using-sd-cards-in-future-laptops-and-smartphones/
======
iamnothere
It's frightening to see how a company can simply be banned from the use of
common technical infrastructure like this. This is obviously a coordinated
direct assault on Huawei, and whether you approve of the company or not, I
think it's scary that this sort of attack is even possible.

With what we've been seeing domestically, people being banned from social
media, payment processors, and banks and the like in a coordinated way, I
suddenly feel _very_ concerned when I see this happening to Huawei. It feels
like we are rapidly entering a form of totalitarianism in the West.

~~~
Someone
I agree. I think it also may backfire. The Chinese market, backed by its
government, is large enough to develop alternatives, and those could become
the cheaper and/or better alternative.

